# IGF-LR3 AA vs Bac Water



## pieguy (Nov 28, 2011)

Before everybody jumps down my throat, I already know the recommended method of reconstitution for long-term IGF-LR3 storage is .6% AA and backfill with Bac water to reduce the bite. Now my question is, who came up with this idea and where is the scientific proof behind this methodology?

SloppyJ reconstituting with bac water got me questioning how fast IGF-LR3 actually degrades without the AA. If you're shooting 60-80mcg of peptide, your bottle is only going to last you 12-16 days. Is bac water really going to degrade LR3 within 2 weeks? So far, from all the research i've done, the only rationale behind using AA is supplier recommendation without any real scientific backup, so I'm wondering, is this just another broscience myth like T3 messing up your thyroid permanently?

I vaguely remember reading that the reason why suppliers recommended AA recon is because certain chinese IGF-LR3 sources often would not fully reconstitute in bac water. But with all the new USA made suppliers pushing higher purity, is this even a problem? As long as you're not using crap, bac water seems like the most logical, easy choice if you're pushing a heavier injection.


----------



## lsutops (Nov 28, 2011)

pre-fill all your slin pins, then freeze them. That as needed. No more BA vs AA problem.

Another option is to start w/ BA for reconstitute, if it doesn't fully dissolve, add AA until it does, then dose accordingly.

From what I understand, AA use is to prevent degradation of the peptide. I've seen posts where the peptide is stable in AA for 2yrs, whereas it's only stable for 1yr in BA. Then again, I've also seen conflicting reports that it's only like 10 days in BA... Not sure how reliable either source is, but when frozen, it should last at least the 4wk recommended cycle length of IGF-LR3.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 29, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Before everybody jumps down my throat, I already know the recommended method of reconstitution for long-term IGF-LR3 storage is .6% AA and backfill with Bac water to reduce the bite. Now my question is, who came up with this idea and where is the scientific proof behind this methodology?
> 
> SloppyJ reconstituting with bac water got me questioning how fast IGF-LR3 actually degrades without the AA. If you're shooting 60-80mcg of peptide, your bottle is only going to last you 12-16 days. Is bac water really going to degrade LR3 within 2 weeks? So far, from all the research i've done, the only rationale behind using AA is supplier recommendation without any real scientific backup, so I'm wondering, is this just another broscience myth like T3 messing up your thyroid permanently?
> 
> I vaguely remember reading that the reason why suppliers recommended AA recon is because certain chinese IGF-LR3 sources often would not fully reconstitute in bac water. But with all the new USA made suppliers pushing higher purity, is this even a problem? As long as you're not using crap, bac water seems like the most logical, easy choice if you're pushing a heavier injection.





Bro you will us up the igf time it degrades. The whole AA reconstruction is a joke my lab rat had fits and sayed no more or ill jump pit of the cage and never come back.The peptides would last for around a month before it degrades.


----------



## TwisT (Nov 29, 2011)

Degradation in BA starts within 24-48 hours when in contact with the amino bond actually



aminoman74 said:


> Bro you will us up the igf time it degrades. The whole AA reconstruction is a joke my lab rat had fits and sayed no more or ill jump pit of the cage and never come back.The peptides would last for around a month before it degrades.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 29, 2011)

But at what rate? And where is the scientific research to substantiate these claims? So a bottle of igf-lr3 goes useless within 48 hours?


----------



## TwisT (Nov 29, 2011)

pieguy said:


> But at what rate? And where is the scientific research to substantiate these claims? So a bottle of igf-lr3 goes useless within 48 hours?



Slowly, no it is still very useful. But degradation is never a good thing. The bonds in the pep chain are what degrade first. Either way you want to avoid as much degradation as possible, which is why people stick to AA with IGF-1


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 29, 2011)

You will be ok buddy.You wont even tell it.Just dont let it set for more then a month or so.


----------

